#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Ik zoek deze meid (foto)

## Pixelshade

de rechter aub  :moe:

----------


## Pixelshade

deze forum knabbelt aan de geloofwaardigheid van maroc.nl

----------


## girlie15

Oh, je zoekt dus een echte s*** die zichzelf voor l.ul zet op tv.

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

> _Geplaatst door girlie15_ 
> *Oh, je zoekt dus een echte sle.tje die zichzelf voor l.ul zet op tv.*



Hoezo zet ze zich voor l.ul?????????????

Moeilijk trouwens he, een keer positief reageren als iemand anders met iets leuks bezig is  :vreemd:

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door Hayati_Habibi_ 
> *Hoezo zet ze zich voor l.ul?????????????
> 
> Moeilijk trouwens he, een keer positief reageren als iemand anders met iets leuks bezig is *


Nou nou wat leuk zeg.

----------


## Aicha79

Salaam 3alikum
Hey girlie15, je gebruikt nogal van die scheldWoorden. En mag ik vragen waarom ze eeen H..R is???

Pixelshade laat weten als je haar gevonden hebt  :knipoog: 


Vriendelijke Groetjes  :blij:

----------


## rawdaw_girl

Dit slaat dus nergens op. 
Heb je haar ergens haar beentjes zien spreiden??

Weet je wat het is met ons Marokkanen in het algemeen? 
Fina lhsed ou Lgira. We gunnen het licht niet in iemands ogen.

Wees blij dat er tenminste iemand is die werkt voor haar toekomst op een normale manier.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Pixelshade_ 
> * 
> 
> de rechter aub *


  :slapen:  

Als je lief bent ,krijg je misschien een van mijn geitjes, vrouwtjes moeten niets hebben van jou,lelijke aapje  :maffia:

----------


## miss_sunshine

Ja Mariam ( Dunya) Is Zeker Leuk...
En Ze Is Heel Aardig, Ik Vind Haar Beter Dan De Meeste Marokkaanse Da..mes

----------


## miss tisso

[COLOR=deeppink]maryem (dunya) woont ergens in amsterdam
volgens mij in noord
en ze is echt aardig 
suc-6- met haar
en ik wens je veel geluk in je leven
much kisses from souhailla  :wohaa:  [/COLOR]

----------


## hotlipsss

hey pixelshade,

is zei niet dat meisje die speelt in de film; 'she's all that'. volgens mij is zij dat, ik herkende haar wel van ergens.

maar lieveschat, veel succes met haar vinden, ik denk niet dat het wat gaat opleveren, maar veel succes!!

thallah frasik

----------


## Pixelshade

:haha:  voor diegene die het nog niet wisten; dit is geen serieuze zoekactie  :moe: 

maar voor al die vrouwen die hier zeuren over maryam (dunya) dikke  :aftel:  

is heel lief meisje en ook nog eens een schoonheid

----------


## Dalilah21

nope sorry ken r niet  :droef:  
Succes met de zoektocht  :Cool:

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door Aicha79_ 
> *Salaam 3alikum
> Hey girlie15, je gebruikt nogal van die scheldWoorden. En mag ik vragen waarom ze eeen H..R is???
> 
> Pixelshade laat weten als je haar gevonden hebt 
> 
> 
> Vriendelijke Groetjes *


Tuurlijk mag je dat vragen meid. Ze is geen ho, maar wel een s***
Kijk dan de trash met wie ze omgaat. Kijk naar die foto wat ze aan heeft, een erg gewaagd, bloot en sletterig truitje en ze heeft ook nog eens vele vriendjes gehad. Nu heeft ze ook een vriend waarschijnlijk. En eerst op tv in die vieze rare onzinserie dunya en desie, ging ze vasten met de ramadan en toen de ramadan voorbij was ging ze zwemmen met haar ordinaire vriendin desie en kwam ze in haar badoak op tv. Echt haram. En toen zei ze de ramadan is nu voorbij, dan kunnen we weer lekker sexen. Ook al zei ze dat voor de gein (de vraag is of ze dat voor de gein zei), dan is dat toch erg. Schaamteloos gewoon, geen respect voor de ramadan. Bij deze heb ik je vraag beantwoord. Groetjes!

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door Pixelshade_ 
> * voor diegene die het nog niet wisten; dit is geen serieuze zoekactie 
> 
> maar voor al die vrouwen die hier zeuren over maryam (dunya) dikke  
> 
> is heel lief meisje en ook nog eens een schoonheid*


Ik geloof best dat ze een heel lief meisje is, op tv komt ze ook als een heel lief meisje over. Maar dat neemt niet weg dat ze een s*** is en dat ze zichzelf helemaal voor schut zet op tv.

----------


## Aicha79

weet je wat het is girlie15 je bent gewoon JALOERS op haar, ze heeft het tenminste gemaakt... je moet blij zijn dat de marokkaanse jongens en meisje meer kunnen zoals zei het gemaakt heeeft met acteren...
pffff het ligt denk ik in de marokkaanse gemeenschap dat ze elkaar helemaal niks gunnen  :jammer:  ... dit wilde ik ff kwijt

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door Aicha79_ 
> *weet je wat het is girlie15 je bent gewoon JALOERS op haar, ze heeft het tenminste gemaakt... je moet blij zijn dat de marokkanse jongens en meisje meer kunnen zoals zei het gemaakt heeeft met acteren...
> pffff het ligt denk ik in de marokkaanse gemeenschap dat ze elkaar helemaal niks gunnen  ... dit wilde ik ff kwijt*


Meisje, ik gun haar alle geluk van de wereld. Maar aangezien ze een s*** is, gun ik haar niks. En dat je denkt dat ik jaloers ben boeit me niet. Want ik ben echt niet jaloers op haar. Het is gewoon zo dat deze informatie over haar gemeld mag worden.

----------


## tante_truus

> _Geplaatst door girlie15_ 
> *Meisje, ik gun haar alle geluk van de wereld. Maar aangezien ze een s*** is, gun ik haar niks. En dat je denkt dat ik jaloers ben boeit me niet. Want ik ben echt niet jaloers op haar. Het is gewoon zo dat deze informatie over haar gemeld mag worden.*


_citaat: "Meisje, ik gun haar alle geluk van de wereld. Maar aangezien ze een s*** is, gun ik haar niks"._ 

*Kan het nog tegenstrijdiger?? 1 tip: lees eerst heel goed wat je typt, voordat je het ook daadwerkelijk plaatst. *  


_citaat: "En dat je denkt dat ik jaloers ben boeit me niet. Want ik ben echt niet jaloers op haar"._  

*Meerdere malen hetzelfde ontkennen, betekent vaak dat men dat juist bevestigt.*  :blozen:  


_citaat: "Het is gewoon zo dat deze informatie over haar gemeld mag worden"._  

*En wat schiet je er nu mee op, dat dit vermeld is?? Jij bent er geen haar beter van geworden, zij is er geen haar beter van geworden, niemand is er een haar beter van geworden!!!!*  :vreemd:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## DinaGhzala

> _Geplaatst door Aicha79_ 
> *weet je wat het is girlie15 je bent gewoon JALOERS op haar, ze heeft het tenminste gemaakt... je moet blij zijn dat de marokkanse jongens en meisje meer kunnen zoals zei het gemaakt heeeft met acteren...
> pffff het ligt denk ik in de marokkaanse gemeenschap dat ze elkaar helemaal niks gunnen  ... dit wilde ik ff kwijt*


Salaam alaykum wr wtb

narieeee hou toch je mond aulsjeblieft sjeghh
als iemand zijn mening geeft is ze gelijk jaloers alsjeblieft zeg ga leven zoeken.

en WAT "ze heeft het ten minste gemaakt" whuahauahuaah 
in een tv serie spelen is dat "Het" is dat het maken?????
whuahuahauahuaa acteren zeg je pf is dat acteren alsjeblieft bespaar mij die onzin. zo goed is ze ook weer niet en ze verdient ook geen bakken met geld en ze bereikt er totaal niets mee want verder dan die klote schaamteloze serie dunya en desie zal ze nooit komen.


bereiken?? wanneer heb je iets bereikt??? als je in die gare serie dunya en desie een rol hebt??? nou dan geef mijn maar een rol in FLODDErs

Ghair incha'allah

Groetjes een Bemoeister  :zwaai:

----------


## amici

he pixel zoek je nog steeds 
ik kan je mischien helpen
ik weet waar ze stage loopt
ciao

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door DinaGhzala_ 
> *Salaam alaykum wr wtb
> 
> narieeee hou toch je mond aulsjeblieft sjeghh
> als iemand zijn mening geeft is ze gelijk jaloers alsjeblieft zeg ga leven zoeken.
> 
> en WAT "ze heeft het ten minste gemaakt" whuahauahuaah 
> in een tv serie spelen is dat "Het" is dat het maken?????
> whuahuahauahuaa acteren zeg je pf is dat acteren alsjeblieft bespaar mij die onzin. zo goed is ze ook weer niet en ze verdient ook geen bakken met geld en ze bereikt er totaal niets mee want verder dan die klote schaamteloze serie dunya en desie zal ze nooit komen.
> ...


Juist!

----------


## Pixelshade

> _Geplaatst door amici_ 
> *he pixel zoek je nog steeds 
> ik kan je mischien helpen
> ik weet waar ze stage loopt
> ciao*


wajooow mensen, was geen serieuze oproep  :cheefbek: 

tis een heel mooi meisje en vast ook heel lief, maar ik ga echt niet naar dr op zoek  :knipoog: 

maar bedankt voor de moeite amici  :petaf:

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door girlie15_ 
> *Oh, je zoekt dus een echte s*** die zichzelf voor l.ul zet op tv.*


 Een als je l.ul en s*** van plaats veranderd?

----------


## khwadria

hallo hoopelose gozer 
die meid ken ik 
ze heet maryam en ze komt uit adam 
en ze is actrice ( dunya en daisie) bla bla bla 
ik heb zelfs dr nr voor je 
reageer terug 
want ik ben ook op zoek naar iemand die ik niet kan vinden 
als je me kan helpen krijg je dr nr

----------


## Lwarda

:haha:  

Wat zijn die mensen bij deze topic toch traag van begrip joh.  :jammer: 



 :regie:  Hij is niet echt opzoek naar haar..!!! 

K hoop dat het zo wel bij hun over komt.  :hihi: 

Pixelshade. --->  :knipoog:  

Groet Sossa.  :zwaai:

----------


## oumaisa

> _Geplaatst door rawdaw_girl_ 
> *Dit slaat dus nergens op. 
> Heb je haar ergens haar beentjes zien spreiden??
> 
> Weet je wat het is met ons Marokkanen in het algemeen? 
> Fina lhsed ou Lgira. We gunnen het licht niet in iemands ogen.
> 
> Wees blij dat er tenminste iemand is die werkt voor haar toekomst op een normale manier.*




NORMALE MANIER????


IEMAND??????

WAAR GAAT DIT ALLEMAAL OVER???

SOMMIGE MENSEN DENKEN DAT ALS JE IN SERIES GAAT SPELEN 
DAT JE HET VER HEBT GESCHOPT

DAT VIND IK DUS ECHT ZIELIG

ALS EEN HOLLANDER DIT ZAL LEZEN DAN GAAN ZE NOG DENKEN 
DAT MAROKKO NOG NOOIT EEN ACTEUR HEEFT GEHAD 

HET IS NIET TE GELOVEN ALLEMAAL

----------


## oumaisa

> _Geplaatst door khwadria_ 
> *hallo hoopelose gozer 
> die meid ken ik 
> ze heet maryam en ze komt uit adam 
> en ze is actrice ( dunya en daisie) bla bla bla 
> ik heb zelfs dr nr voor je 
> reageer terug 
> want ik ben ook op zoek naar iemand die ik niet kan vinden 
> als je me kan helpen krijg je dr nr*




HEB JEWEL GELEZEN DAT HET NIET SERIEUS WAS OF HEB JE DAT OVER GESLAGEN???

----------


## Imperatrice

ik denk echt dat je wat overdrijft, girlie15.
oke, ze doet gewaagde dingen voor een marokkaanse, maar vertel me niet dat jij noooooooit een topje aan hebt gedaan. Of dat je nooit hebt gezwommen gezellig met je vriendinnen. 
Gun dat mens wat lol, ik heb tenminste wel genoten van haar serie.

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *ik denk echt dat je wat overdrijft, girlie15.
> oke, ze doet gewaagde dingen voor een marokkaanse, maar vertel me niet dat jij noooooooit een topje aan hebt gedaan. Of dat je nooit hebt gezwommen gezellig met je vriendinnen. 
> Gun dat mens wat lol, ik heb tenminste wel genoten van haar serie.*


Ik heb voor het laatst gezwommen toen ik 11 was of zo. Toen was ik dus nog een kind. Nu ben ik 18. En nee ik heb nog nooit een topje gedragen. Want dat is haram.

----------


## MissShera

> _Geplaatst door Pixelshade_ 
> *deze forum knabbelt aan de geloofwaardigheid van maroc.nl*



Ehhhhhhhhh geloofwaardigheid???????? 




 :hihi:

----------


## Pixelshade

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> * 
> 
> Wat zijn die mensen bij deze topic toch traag van begrip joh. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Hij is niet echt opzoek naar haar..!!! 
> 
> ...


eindelijk iemand met enige vorm van herseninhoud  :lekpuh:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door Pixelshade_ 
> *eindelijk iemand met enige vorm van herseninhoud *



Sorry maar k kon het nie laten na al die wazige reacties.  :grote grijns: 

Ps: Thnx Pixy  :knipoog:

----------


## Bedawia

Ahlen Allemaal

Hierbij wil ik mijn mening uiten, en ik vind dat Meryam (dunya) een meid die voor acteren kiest helemaal niet slecht, als dat haar gelukkig maakt.

En trouwens die kleren die ze draagt en haar gedrag en alles wat ze erbij zegt horen bij het acteren, het is haar keus, niemand hoeft haar klwalijk te nemen.

Mohim ik heb gezegd wat ik vindt, ik laat jullie wel verder discuseren.

thellaw fie be3diyatkoem

----------


## sara_100

ey dat is donya echt een leuke meisje

----------


## samiranador

:lekpuh:  Hee Pixelshade veel succes met het zoeken naar maryam(dunya) mooi meisje trouwens alleen ik geef je weinig kans dat je haar vindt ! groetjes

----------


## rachida00000000

Sorry,hoor maar ik vindt dunya en Desy gewoon een leuke soap serie er is helemaal niets verkeerds aan.En trouwens ze is geen sl.t of een hoe. degene die het zegt is gewoon puur JALOERS en de gene die het zegt gunt het niet voor de ander met een leuk toekomst doe normaal wil je en trouwens er is niks mis mee met de kleding en dat hoef jij ook niet te commanderen ze ziet er goed uit en het is een pracht van een meid en ik ben trots op haar dat ze iets heeft kunnen bereiken dit is voor de mensen die negatief en jaloers zijn  :fuckit:  en trouwens nu wil je zeggen `iedereen die leuk eruit ziet en heel lief en aardig is noem je zeker een ho.r nou lieve schat dat noem ik pure JALOERZIE.  :puh:

----------


## cazanova

Tuurlijk mag je dat vragen meid. Ze is geen ho, maar wel een s***
Kijk dan de trash met wie ze omgaat. Kijk naar die foto wat ze aan heeft, een erg gewaagd, bloot en sletterig truitje en ze heeft ook nog eens vele vriendjes gehad. Nu heeft ze ook een vriend waarschijnlijk. En eerst op tv in die vieze rare onzinserie dunya en desie, ging ze vasten met de ramadan en toen de ramadan voorbij was ging ze zwemmen met haar ordinaire vriendin desie en kwam ze in haar badoak op tv. Echt haram. En toen zei ze de ramadan is nu voorbij, dan kunnen we weer lekker sexen. Ook al zei ze dat voor de gein (de vraag is of ze dat voor de gein zei), dan is dat toch erg. Schaamteloos gewoon, geen respect voor de ramadan. Bij deze heb ik je vraag beantwoord. Groetjes!


ewa, jij die dat gelooft en daar naar kijkt is ook haram trouwens toch of niet soms.

caza. zegt: als je iets doet doe het dan goed!!!

----------


## cazanova

Tuurlijk mag je dat vragen meid. Ze is geen ho, maar wel een s***
Kijk dan de trash met wie ze omgaat. Kijk naar die foto wat ze aan heeft, een erg gewaagd, bloot en sletterig truitje en ze heeft ook nog eens vele vriendjes gehad. Nu heeft ze ook een vriend waarschijnlijk. En eerst op tv in die vieze rare onzinserie dunya en desie, ging ze vasten met de ramadan en toen de ramadan voorbij was ging ze zwemmen met haar ordinaire vriendin desie en kwam ze in haar badoak op tv. Echt haram. En toen zei ze de ramadan is nu voorbij, dan kunnen we weer lekker sexen. Ook al zei ze dat voor de gein (de vraag is of ze dat voor de gein zei), dan is dat toch erg. Schaamteloos gewoon, geen respect voor de ramadan. Bij deze heb ik je vraag beantwoord. Groetjes!


ewa, jij die dat gelooft en daar naar kijkt is ook haram trouwens toch of niet soms.

caza. zegt: als je iets doet doe het dan goed!!!

----------


## Marocgirl4

nou sorry hoor ik vind haar geen slet. ze doet gewoon haar werk. ik vind het tenminste een leuke serie maar trouwens ik heb haar gisteren nog gezien .

waar kom er maar zelf achter

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door rachida00000000_ 
> *Sorry,hoor maar ik vindt dunya en Desy gewoon een leuke soap serie er is helemaal niets verkeerds aan.En trouwens ze is geen sl.t of een hoe. degene die het zegt is gewoon puur JALOERS en de gene die het zegt gunt het niet voor de ander met een leuk toekomst doe normaal wil je en trouwens er is niks mis mee met de kleding en dat hoef jij ook niet te commanderen ze ziet er goed uit en het is een pracht van een meid en ik ben trots op haar dat ze iets heeft kunnen bereiken dit is voor de mensen die negatief en jaloers zijn  en trouwens nu wil je zeggen `iedereen die leuk eruit ziet en heel lief en aardig is noem je zeker een ho.r nou lieve schat dat noem ik pure JALOERZIE. *


Dat je zelf jaloers bent zielig meisje betekent niet gelijk dat iedereen jaloers is op dunya. Kom op he, nou doe je alsof dunya heel wat is. Nou het is een meisje van niks hoor die alleen jongens in haar hoofd heeft en heel veel andere haramdingen. Doeidoei

----------


## Aicha79

<<<Salaam>>>

Girlie15 ga een leven downLoaden, want zo te zien heb je er geen met al je negatieve comentaar  :schrik:  ...
En laat iedereen MENS in hun eigen WAARDEN!!!


Vriendelijke Groeten  :grote grijns:

----------


## zinna_zinna

salaam iedereen

Ik zeg het ook maar nog een keer HIJ IS NIET NAAR HAAR OP ZOEK!!!
Maar trouwens ze doet haar werk en zij moet dat aan doen en als je bij de aldi werkt moet je ook kleding van de aldi aan!!! Dus wat is nou het verschil? Degene die negatief praten zijn jaloers!!! Maar jullie hebben het wel allemaal gekeken dus het intreseerde je ook als je dat kijkt anders kijk je wel wat anders!!!
Ik gun iedereen het beste!!!!

liefs!!!

----------


## Fykria

*Wel wie zoekt die vindt,en grilie15 je moet eens dringend iets doen aan je vuile mond niet echt vrouwelijk*

----------


## Fykria

[B]He pixelschade wie zoekt die vindt,en girlie 15 je moet eens dringend wat doen aan die vuile mond van je niet echt vrouwelijk van je!

----------


## Female du Maroc

> _Geplaatst door girlie15_ 
> *Dat je zelf jaloers bent zielig meisje betekent niet gelijk dat iedereen jaloers is op dunya. Kom op he, nou doe je alsof dunya heel wat is. Nou het is een meisje van niks hoor die alleen jongens in haar hoofd heeft en heel veel andere haramdingen. Doeidoei*


Auwchh... 

Dan weet je dus ook dat het haram is om over mensen te oordelen h?

En sinds je 11de nog nooit gezwommen.. Laat me niet lachen!
laat dat meisje toch doen waar ze lekker zin in heeft, ik vond haar echt leuk in de serie en ze deed het ook erg goed... bevalt haar manier van doen je niet, dan jammer... maar niet komen zeggen dat ze alleen jongens in haar hoofd heeft enzo.. sjonge jonge kon je niet met wat beters komen??

n woord voor jou: LAAG

FdM

----------


## AMiN4YoU

no commmmmand  :zwaai:

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door AMiN4YoU_ 
> *no commmmmand *


idem  :hihi:  
thallas souhailla



 :regie:  don't mess with him or I'll mess with you!!!

----------


## kadditeb

ALs het geen serieus zoekactie is, vraag ik me af waarom je met die mededeling komt???

----------


## mocrolady_n

Beste mensen,

Ik heb samen met Maryam op school gezeten. Ik kende haar al voordat ze in de serie speelde. Dat sommige mensen haar een slet of hoer noemen slaat nergens op. Er zijn genoeg actrices in marokko zijn die ook allemaal hoeren. 

Groetjes Naima

----------


## Aicha79

mocrolady_n tis gewoon puur jalozie da ze haar HOER of SLET noemen.
tis gewoon een schande da ons volk elkaar afBreekt, en elkaar niks gunt...
Vriendelijke Groeten

----------


## youssef_nr1

> _Geplaatst door miss tisso_ 
> *idem  
> thallas souhailla
> 
> ALLAH keek met open mond naar zijn tuinen en zag een lege plek,
> toen keek hij naar onze aardbol en zag jou moe op bed
> hij deed zijn armen om je heen en nam jou mee om wat uit te rusten
> ALLAH's tuin moet prachtig zijn hij neemt alleen DE BESTE!!!
> DiT iS mOkHtArI:
> ...


hoe durf je dit te zeggen ????

kijk hoe ver mensen gedaald zijn dat ze dit durven te zeggen over onze schepper

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door girlie15_ 
> *Dat je zelf jaloers bent zielig meisje betekent niet gelijk dat iedereen jaloers is op dunya. Kom op he, nou doe je alsof dunya heel wat is. Nou het is een meisje van niks hoor die alleen jongens in haar hoofd heeft en heel veel andere haramdingen. Doeidoei*


typische weer zo'n persoon die met ze vingertjes naar andere wijst maar niet naar zichzelf kijkt

meisje, ik weet niet of je het weet hoor, maar RODDELEN das pas HARAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dus ipv hier als een kip zonder kop te lopen babbelen
GA ALLAH (SWT) OM VERGIFFENIS VRAGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ga!!!!!!!!!! NU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! waar w8 je nog op!!!!
ooh en niet weer de zelfde fout begaan he  :knipoog:  
next time niet meer roddelen en oordelen
laat het oordelen maar aan Allah (swt) over ok  :Smilie:

----------

